# infinity tools mega flush trim bits - vs "traditional" all carbide spiral compression bits??



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

I am looking to purchase an "advanced tear out control" (TM  flush trim bit.

There seems to be 2 styles:
1) compression spiral bit - an up/down cut spiral bit. I have seen such bits form Whiteside, Amana, Yonico, Eagle america. They seem to work well according to reviews. My main issue is that the cutting length is limited (no more than 1 1/8 inch) which will not really suffice for thicker table tops.
Also - the diameter is limited - which means that the angle of attack of the blades is limited as well.

Then i saw the InfinityTools Mega flush (Their website) which are doing something else - they are essentially brazing 4 carbide cutter heads on a cylindrical shaped bit with relevant angles and voids to allow the cutters to be up/down shear and for chip ejection.
Now that means that its not pure carbide....and that the cutter is NOT spiral but rather up/down shear straight cutters....

But on the flip side - they have a big bit that is 2" cutting length and 1.5 " diameter....

So do any of you have experience with these bits? couldnt find any long term objective reviews out there...

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Mike_C said:


> I am looking to purchase an "advanced tear out control" (TM  flush trim bit.
> 
> There seems to be 2 styles:
> 1) compression spiral bit - an up/down cut spiral bit. I have seen such bits form Whiteside, Amana, Yonico, Eagle america. They seem to work well according to reviews. My main issue is that the cutting length is limited (no more than 1 1/8 inch) which will not really suffice for thicker table tops.
> ...


The websites description.... "These bits feature *four individually brazed carbide tips in a compression (upcut /downcut) design* to eliminate chipping and tearout at the top and bottom of the material. Perfect for your prized hardwood, melamine and delicate veneered plywood. Top and bottom bearings allow for template and pattern routing as well as flush-trim applications."

I have no experience with these bits... but they look awesome. Infinity Tools has a great warranty and return policy.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey Mike,

I have become a true believer in Infinity. I pretty much buy their bits exclusively. They are really sharp and remain sharp. Customer service and shipping is not great but their products are worth it. I have used the bits you are looking at and they work as well as they describe. They are really expensive but work incredibly well. Highly recommend. However, you need to use them in a rotor table and use them at the recommended speeds; so you need a variable speed router.


----------



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

Ed3443 said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> I have become a true believer in Infinity. I pretty much buy their bits exclusively. They are really sharp and remain sharp. Customer service and shipping is not great but their products are worth it. I have used the bits you are looking at and they work as well as they describe. They are really expensive but work incredibly well. Highly recommend. However, you need to use them in a rotor table and use them at the recommended speeds; so you need a variable speed router.


Ed -
do you have any experience comparing these to the spiral type compression bit?

As for customer service - why is it bad? What has been your experience?

M


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have not used the spiral bits. Customer service just feels like they are doing you a favor. Their shipping is expensive and slow. However, their products are worth it; and I have only ever had issues with shipping.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

So it's the geometry of a regular flush trim bit, but with the shear angle optimized for the top and bottom surfaces. Sounds like a great compromise, and not as brittle as a very long solid carbide bit would be. May be the best of both worlds for value and everyday use. 

They may even be able to be re-sharpened.


----------



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

kp91 said:


> So it's the geometry of a regular flush trim bit, but with the shear angle optimized for the top and bottom surfaces. Sounds like a great compromise, and not as brittle as a very long solid carbide bit would be. May be the best of both worlds for value and everyday use.
> 
> They may even be able to be re-sharpened.


@Doug

Indeed that seems to be the case. That's why I'm wondering whether the chip performance is in par with spiral bits. 

Re re sharpening - Im not sure since there seems to be no access to both sides of the brazed carbide blades - not sure how that can be re sharpened 


M


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been eyeing those infinity bits. They were out of stock before Xmas. I have a mega planner bit that is fantastic. Whiteside has similar bits. I like whiteside but I think the infinity bits are superior because of size. I think the biggest one would be my starter and maybe later the smaller ones. The large diameter gives superior results. Would get ones with both bearings.


----------



## gdonham1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have been eyeing those infinity bits. They were out of stock before Xmas. I have a mega planner bit that is fantastic. Whiteside has similar bits. I like whiteside but I think the infinity bits are superior because of size. I think the biggest one would be my starter and maybe later the smaller ones. The large diameter gives superior results. Would get ones with both bearings


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

My main issue with Infinity is that the shipping is very slow. I have bought from them many times and the shipping is usually twice as long as you'd expect and they rates a bit high but they do deliver on great product. From Florida to Virginia I'd expect a day to prepare shipment and 2 to max of 3 days to arrive except maybe during the holiday season.


----------



## Mike_C (Jul 11, 2020)

I can see why people mention their bad service - wrote them 2 emails week after week with no reply....
It's a bummer when a business doesn't carry itself well and you want to say "let's not buy there" - but they have a unique product...


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

That has been my experience with them. I expect it to take a week or 10 days before I get something. However, their products are really great. I have never been disappointed. I wish they would have better customer service and that their shipping costs where not so expensive (considering how long it takes), But I find myself buying from them. In fact, I do not think I ever buy anything without looking at them first.


----------

